# Can't access devices and printers



## ameneses54 (Jan 6, 2006)

Dear subscribers and moderators:
I can't access devices and printers, all I get is a green loading bar and nothing else.
The above not even from control panel.
Please advice.

Arturo


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Assuming you have a printer or 2 installed on this PC

Unplug them and try again. there may be a problem with one of your devices.

Also try, Search \ services.msc find print spooler, stop it and restart it then try again


----------



## DanTheMan92 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: CANNOT ACCESS DEVICES AND PRINTERS*

Your really not giving us a lot to work with there mate, you'll need to elaborate a little, what devices do you have plugged in? is it a recent issue due to a new device you have installed etc


----------

